# Suche einen Film und eine TV-Show



## callahan123 (12. Dezember 2013)

Film:

Ein B-Movie Horrorfilm aus den (geschätzt) frühen 80-ern.
Der Film beginnt mit zwei Teenagern, die auf einem Friedhof in einem frisch ausgehobenem Grab kuscheln.
Währenddessen sieht man eine Person, die einem der Teenager eine Drahtschlinge (die hängt an einem Stock) um den Hals führt, und ihn so erwürgt. Den anderen Teeanager erschießt die Person mit einem recht großen Revolver.
Der Revolver ist so groß, weil der Mörder ein ca. 10-jähriger ist, dunkles Haar mit Nickelbrille.

Im Verlauf des Films geschehen weitere Morde durch eine Handvoll Kinder, alles ziemlich brutal.

Am Ende des Films gibt es eine Szene, in welcher eines der Kinder - ein blondes Mädchen - mit ihrem Vater die Stadt, in welcher das Grauen passiert ist, verlässt. An einer Tankstelle machen sie kurz halt und der Film endet mit der Szene, wie ein Mechaniker unter einem aufgebockten Auto liegt, der Wagenheber wurde kurz vorher anscheinend herunter gelassen.


TV-Show

Eine englische Show aus den 70-/80-ern, in welcher verschiedene Sketche gezeigt werden. Das ganze ist eher düster gehalten, mit dem bekannten britischen schwarzen Humor. An zwei Dinge kann ich mich genau erinnern. Im Studio selber war ein Käfig mit einem Mann im Gorilla-Kostüm. In den Sketchen gab es eine alte Oma, die in den Straßen Londons Jagd auf englische Bobbys (Polizisten) gemacht hat. War so eine Jeckyll/Hyde Verarsche.


Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

